# Reloj Digital con 74LS90



## calolo (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola amigos.

Este es mi primer tema que comparto con Uds. soy estudiante de Ing Electrónica y me mandaron este proyecto, un reloj digital de 29 horas, 33 minutos y 45 segundos.

La explicación que hice es la más detallada posible y si la comprenden pues podrán modificar para poder obtener el suyo propio.

Disculpen cualquier explicación que este mal hecha, y acepto sugerencias para corregirlas y que se entienda de mejor manera.

Quiero colaborar con la comunidad ya que de ella he recibido mucho apoyo, y creo que es hora de que poco a poco vaya contribuyendo y devolviendo el favor.



Asi que ahi va el archivo rar con los archivos, y la simulación en Proteus para que vean que funciona y puedan modificarla ahi mismo.

Espero que a más de uno le saque de un apuro, saludos!

PD: Las fotos del circuito armado no las subi porque mi camara se daño, pronto tendré una nueva y subiré esas las fotos!


----------

